# catfish nuggets



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

ok, so today is my first day with the cariba and I bought some catfish nuggets...
they do eat it but it seems pretty difficult for them to pull pieces off .... think the meat may be too tou gh for em or am i just being over worries?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive heard of a few other members feeding them catfish nuggets with success so I dont think it will be a problem.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

stc101 said:


> ok, so today is my first day with the cariba and I bought some catfish nuggets...
> they do eat it but it seems pretty difficult for them to pull pieces off .... think the meat may be too tou gh for em or am i just being over worries?


 It's mine's favorite... Thats what sharp teeth are for...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

It will just give their jaws a nice workout if anything.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I feed mine catfish too. they love it!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

How large are you p's thats the only problem that i could think off...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think a p can handle any flesh, they will just have to work harder for different types of meat, just make sure you keep the diet varied, plenty of vits for those ps.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I just fed my caribe some shrimp and catfish nuggets! They tore them apart!!







I think they like 'em! I hear smelt works well, but I can't find it here in NE!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

the only thing i would say is their size..but i hear its really good i have to get some one day...do u keep it in the fridge????


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Just tried catfish nuggets for the first time tonight and my Ps loved them.

With the teeth they have, should be no problem at all for your Cariba.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My both fish love them. Attack it like there's no t'row.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

the nuggets have more skin on them. fiillets dont have as much.. thats why. same prob w/ my fish and nuggets.. theyll all nibble pieces off, and leave a chunk sitting on teh bottom, but usually when i come back its gone.. try sum fillets nexttime.. nuggets are cheaper cuz they're the "scrappy" pieces of the catfish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that harder the better I figure!! It gives their jaws a great workout so when their bigger then gonna have huge jaw muscle!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

your piranha should be able to bite through the catfish meat. i feed my piranha catfish nuggets too and they eat it up.

if u wanted to u could cut the mean into bite size pieces so that they could eat it more easily.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

smaller the fish the smaller the portions, but you already knew that didn't ya


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

you are just overworried they have sharp teeth for a reason to eat meat that is pretty tough they will love and be fine!!


----------

